# GUI updates only when mouse is moving.



## Ozuneko (Mar 16, 2013)

I have just got KDE4 working and I'm not 100% sure if this is an X.Org issue or what, nothing updates unless *I* move the mouse. I can write text and most of the time it doesn't appear before I move the mouse. But sometimes the text appears as it should. The same happens to all animations, like the browser (Firefox and Konqueror) animation indicating the page is being loaded.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you have AllowEmptyInput in xorg.conf?


----------



## Ozuneko (Mar 16, 2013)

Well, it seems as I don't even have xorg.conf. I'll be back after fixing me one.


----------



## Ozuneko (Mar 16, 2013)

Now *I* have xorg.conf, made by [cmd=]Xorg -configure[/cmd]. No difference, still exactly the same as before, and no I don't have AllowEmptyInput.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 16, 2013)

You may have had an xorg.conf, but it was not in the location you expected.  Many people wrongly put it in /etc/X11, when it really should be in /usr/local/etc/X11.

Please put you /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin.com and post a link to it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 16, 2013)

From a strict ports vs base system standpoint, yes. But /etc/X11/xorg.conf will function just fine without any modifications.

Plus, xorg.conf(5):

```
xorg.conf configuration file is searched for in the following places when
       the server is started as a normal user:

           /etc/X11/<cmdline>
           /usr/local/etc/X11/<cmdline>
           /etc/X11/$XORGCONFIG
           /usr/local/etc/X11/$XORGCONFIG
           /etc/X11/xorg.conf
           /etc/xorg.conf
           /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.<hostname>
           /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf
           /usr/local/lib/X11/xorg.conf.<hostname>
           /usr/local/lib/X11/xorg.conf
```


----------

